# Spot in Betws-y-coed?



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello Guys and Gals,

Anyone have any good spots in and around the town of Betws-y-coed for a touch of wildcamping?

Even a nice campsite that they could recommend would be welcomed?

Many thanks in advance.

DD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

used to be a good one - Riverside - practically in the town, behind the railway. 
haven't been for a very long time tho .. .. .. .. ??

8)


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Twooks,

Railway station or just behind the railway?

DD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

errr,, senior moment coming on.. .. .. .. :? 
well the site is still there Convenient for eating n drinking in the town!!! 
http://www.betws-y-coed.net/accommodationinsnowdonia.htm

try this for the spot http://tinyurl.com/mgogk
from memory there is a little tourist railway, and you walk past this to get to the site, and that is behind a railway station, TIC, and shops eats etc. 
You can also walk along the river bank.

8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've often wondered if I pronounce that place correctly - I refer to it as Betsycoed - no doubt someone will soon correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

